# music



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

thought of an idea , when loading up show pics that you could attach your posing music to them so every one can see and hear ure routine.

or would it be easier to just to play a video from youtube!!!!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

How about using that u-muscle that Paul.G designed?


----------

